# الأقسام التقنية > منتدى الكمبيوتر والأنترنت >  ...  احصل على ايميل باسم المنتدى .. للجميع....

## MR.X

*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

في البداية بحب احكي للجميع كل عام وانتو في خير .. وبلدنا في خير ..

ومنتدنا الغالي في خير وتطور ان شاء الله ..

بهاي المناسبة حبيت اطرح فكرة جديدة للاعضاء ...

الفكر بسيطة وانا جهزت كل شيء تقريبا ..

انا حبيت اساوي ايملات على الياهو  بتبلش في اسم منتدنا يعني زي هيك مثلا ( al79n_id1@yahoo.com(
وعلى التوالي .. 

وللاعضاء المميزين كمان في ايميلات مميزة وعلى كيفكو ...

وللبنات كمان انا ما نسيتكو وعملت اكم ايميل حلوين كتير ومميزين ...

وللاخ حسان مدير المنتدى كمان ايميل على ما اعتقد راح ينبسط فيهو كتير ... 

اتمنى من اي عضو بحب يحمل ايميل باسم المنتدى انو  يطلب هون او يبعتلي رسالة خاصة ...

ملاحظة: * كل الايملات تبداء باسم المنتدى.
*هاي الفكرة نحن اول من ابتكرها . بمعنى اخر ما في منتدى ساوى هاي الشغلة .
*علشان يكون اسم المنتدى معك حتى لو ما دخلت المنتدى ..
*هاي الايملات اهداء مني للجميع .


........
 اتمنى انو الفكرة تنال الاعجاب ...




*

----------


## العالي عالي

فكرة حلوة اكسن مان والله انك مبدع 

وانا اول واحد برحب بالفكرة وبتمنب هاد الاشي

----------


## Shift

مشكور اخي أكس مان ع الفكره الروعه 

بس انا عندي فكره اتمني انها تنال الاعجاب 
ان الادمن يقوم بالاشتراك في السايت دا 
باسم السايت طبعا 
وفي النهايه .. هيعطي للادمن ارقام DNS يقوم بوضعها في الكنترول بانل للاستضافه 
وسكربت يوضع في هيدر السايت .. يقوم الاعضاء بالحصول ع الميل عن طريقه 

مميزات الميل الجديد 

الميل يكون @al79n.comمساحه الميل .. 5 جيجا بايتالميل ممكن فتحه من علي برنامج الماسنجر .. تمام مثل الهوتميل

ارجو ان تنال الفكره الاعجاب .. والسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 

مره اخري .. مشكور اخي اكس مان علي مجهودك .. و آسف للإطاله

----------


## MR.X

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Shift
					

مشكور اخي أكس مان ع الفكره الروعه 

بس انا عندي فكره اتمني انها تنال الاعجاب 
ان الادمن يقوم بالاشتراك في السايت دا 
باسم السايت طبعا 
وفي النهايه .. هيعطي للادمن ارقام DNS يقوم بوضعها في الكنترول بانل للاستضافه 
وسكربت يوضع في هيدر السايت .. يقوم الاعضاء بالحصول ع الميل عن طريقه 

مميزات الميل الجديد 

الميل يكون @al79n.comمساحه الميل .. 5 جيجا بايتالميل ممكن فتحه من علي برنامج الماسنجر .. تمام مثل الهوتميل

ارجو ان تنال الفكره الاعجاب .. والسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 

مره اخري .. مشكور اخي اكس مان علي مجهودك .. و آسف للإطاله




مشكور على المرور ...

 بتمنى هاد الاشي انو يصير .. اصلا انا بفتخر انو احمل ايميل باسم المنتدى الي انا عضو فعال فيهو وبكنلو  اكبر تقدير  طبعا ...

بس انا مبدئيا حبيت انو اطرح الفكر بشكل بسيط وسهل ...

وتمنى انو الفكرة تكون مشجعة ..




*

----------


## Shift

> *
> 
> 
> 
> مشكور على المرور ...
> 
>  بتمنى هاد الاشي انو يصير .. اصلا انا بفتخر انو احمل ايميل باسم المنتدى الي انا عضو فعال فيهو وبكنلو  اكبر تقدير  طبعا ...
> 
> بس انا مبدئيا حبيت انو اطرح الفكر بشكل بسيط وسهل ...
> ...


اكيد فكرتك مشجعه .. بس انا رايي بما اننا هنعمل دا .. التاني اسهل وبكتير ومش مكلف ولا شئ 
هما خمس دقايق ويخلص الموضوع .. وبنحصل علي شئ مميز اوي .. 
حيث ان ممكن اي حد يعمل ميل باسمه  .. مثلا

" Shift@al79n.com "

----------


## MR.X

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة العالي عالي
					

فكرة حلوة اكسن مان والله انك مبدع 

وانا اول واحد برحب بالفكرة وبتمنب هاد الاشي




حبيبي يا عالي ...

انت عضو مميز وبتستحق انك تكون اول عضو بحمل ايميل باسم المنتدى ...

al79n_id1@yahoo.com


مبروك اخ عالي ...

ببعتلك الباس ورد على الخاص..





*

----------


## العالي عالي

> *
> 
> 
> 
> حبيبي يا عالي ...
> 
> انت عضو مميز وبتستحق انك تكون اول عضو بحمل ايميل باسم المنتدى ...
> 
> al79n_id1@yahoo.com
> ...




مشكور اكس مان والله انك زؤؤؤؤؤؤء كتير ومبدع كمان 

الله يعطيك العافية ما قصرت

----------


## N_tarawneh

مشكور أخي إكس مان ... :Smile: 

فكرة رائعة ومن ذهب ...

----------


## MR.X

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نادر الطراونة
					

مشكور أخي إكس مان ...

فكرة رائعة ومن ذهب ...




شكرا على مرورك اخ نادر...

وعلى فكرة انا مجهزلك ايميل مميز على كيفك..





*

----------


## MR.X

*

اخ نادر ...

بكل تواضع تم منحك هاد الايميل ...

al79n_id@yahoo.com

ان شاء الله يناسبك ..





*

----------


## N_tarawneh

> *
> 
> اخ نادر ...
> 
> بكل تواضع تم منحك هاد الايميل ...
> 
> al79n_id@yahoo.com
> 
> ان شاء الله يناسبك ..
> ...



شكرا ً يا طيب ... :Smile:

----------


## العالي عالي

> شكرا ً يا طيب ...




مبروك الايميل يا نادر يتربي بعزك 
 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## N_tarawneh

> مبروك الايميل يا نادر يتربي بعزك


الله يبارك في قّبلك يا عالي ... :Smile:

----------


## حسان القضاة

> *
> 
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> في البداية بحب احكي للجميع كل عام وانتو في خير .. وبلدنا في خير ..
> 
> ومنتدنا الغالي في خير وتطور ان شاء الله ..
> 
> بهاي المناسبة حبيت اطرح فكرة جديدة للاعضاء ...
> ...



مشرفنا الغالي اكس مان مجهود كبير لا املك امامه إلا أن أرفع القبعه تقديراً لك ولطرحك المميز ..

أتمنى من جميع الاعضاء الاستفاده من هذا المجهود الضخم والرائع

ولا أنسى أن أشكر الأخ المميز المبدع   Shift على فكرته المميزه ايضاً .. وقد دخلت الموقع وندرس حالياً امكانية تنفيذ اقتراحه ايضاً.. ونمنى تنفيذه في اقرب وقت ممكن ..

اكس مان لا حرمنا من روعه حضورك ومن مواضيعك المميزه ..لك منا كل الشكر والتقدير على مجهودك الجميل ..ولا تنسانا بالايميل  :Smile: 


بانتظارك 

حسان القضاة

----------


## روان

مرحبا اكس مان ...شكرا الك ..وانا بدي ايميل  يكون مميز منك وشكرااااااااااااااا

----------


## Shift

> ولا أنسى أن أشكر الأخ المميز المبدع   Shift على فكرته المميزه ايضاً .. وقد دخلت الموقع وندرس حالياً امكانية تنفيذ اقتراحه ايضاً.. ونمنى تنفيذه في اقرب وقت ممكن ..


مشكوووور يا حسان .. 
والله يقدم اللي فيه الخير .. 
ان شاء الله  ..  :Smile:

----------


## MR.X

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة روان
					

مرحبا اكس مان ...شكرا الك ..وانا بدي ايميل  يكون مميز منك وشكرااااااااااااااا





اهلين اخت روان ....

تكرم عيونك انتي عضوة مميزة وبتستحقكي ايميل يكون مميز ..

انا اخترتلك ايميل على زوقي وانشاء الله يعجبك ...

al79n_queen@yahoo.com

من عندي بعطيكي لقب ملكة الحصن ...

الباس ورد بوصلك على الخاص اخت روان ..

اتمنى انو اختياري يكون في محله ......

ومرة تانية شكرا على مرورك ...

*

----------


## N_tarawneh

مبروك يا ملكة الحصن ... :Smile: 

مشكور يا إكس مان لمبادراتك الجميلة ... :Smile:

----------


## ساره

مرحبا........... بدي ايميل  :Cry2:

----------


## MR.X

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ساره
					

مرحبا........... بدي ايميل 



شكرا على مرورك اخت سارة ...

في البداية كيفك وشو اخبارك ..

طمنيني عنك انا الي فترة مشغول ومش عم افوت المنتدى ..

وبالنسبة للايميل تكرمي احلا ايميل الك ....

ولا يهمك ...

انا بدي اخترلك على زوقي ...

al79n_girl@yahoo.com

اتمنى انو يعجبك ويناسبك ...

الباس ورد بوصلك على الخاص ...

تكرم عيونك ولو ...



*

----------


## N_tarawneh

ليش ما عملت إلها أميرة المنتدى يا إكس مان ...؟؟؟

بصراحة ساره بتستاهل تكون أميرة المنتدى ...

----------


## العالي عالي

مشكور مان على المبادرة الطيبة منك والف مبروك لـ روان على الملكة وعقبال سارة  :Db465236ff:

----------


## ساره

> *
> 
> 
> شكرا على مرورك اخت سارة ...
> 
> في البداية كيفك وشو اخبارك ..
> 
> طمنيني عنك انا الي فترة مشغول ومش عم افوت المنتدى ..
> 
> ...



يسلمووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو اكس مان والله لا يحرمنا منك ومن ابدعك في المنتدى وجد مبسوطه على الايميل .وصلتنى الباس مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر  ررررررررر


نادر يسلمو .........هالايميل حلو وبيكفي ...ومبسوطه على اقتراحك  :Smile: 

العالي عالي وص ايميلي ..وعقبال البقيه  :Smile:

----------


## العالي عالي

> يسلمووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو اكس مان والله لا يحرمنا منك ومن ابدعك في المنتدى وجد مبسوطه على الايميل .وصلتنى الباس مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر  ررررررررر
> 
> 
> نادر يسلمو .........هالايميل حلو وبيكفي ...ومبسوطه على اقتراحك 
> 
> العالي عالي وص ايميلي ..وعقبال البقيه




مبروك سارة الايميل الجديد  :SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51):

----------


## احساس المطر

ممكن ايميل  :Bl (35):

----------


## N_tarawneh

> ممكن ايميل


ممكن ونص يا حلا ... :Smile: 

وهي أحلى إميل بالأنابة عن أخونا إكس مان ...

والباسورد وصلك برسالة خاصة / ادخلي على الإميل وفوتي على الأوبشن وبعدين على الأكاونت إنفروميشن وبدلي الرقم السري ...

مبروك يا أميرة الحصن ...


*al79n_princess@yahoo.com*

----------


## احساس المطر

> ممكن ونص يا حلا ...
> 
> وهي أحلى إميل بالأنابة عن أخونا إكس مان ...
> 
> والباسورد وصلك برسالة خاصة / ادخلي على الإميل وفوتي على الأوبشن وبعدين على الأكاونت إنفروميشن وبدلي الرقم السري ...
> 
> مبروك يا أميرة الحصن ...
> 
> 
> *al79n_princess@yahoo.com*





شكرا نادر

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

حلو بس كيف ممكن اعرف ايميلي؟

----------


## المهندس

مرحبااااااااااااااا ...بدي اغلبك بايميل حلو ومميز وشكرا الك

----------


## دلع

شكرا على الفكره الرائعه وانا بدي ايميل مميز واحلى من كل الايميلات  :Smile: ممكن ؟؟

----------


## أم ساره و سيرين

انا كمان ممكن ايميل وتبعت الباس رساله

----------


## ابن الجنوب

يعطيك العافيه ..يعني ما قصرت مع الجميع وما هقيت تقصر معي ..ايميل كأنه الك وشكرا

----------


## N_tarawneh

> حلو بس كيف ممكن اعرف ايميلي؟


تفضل يا قسايمه ... :Smile: 
*al79n_qasaimeh@yahoo.com*

الباسورد وصلك على الخاص يا صديقي ... :Smile:

----------


## N_tarawneh

> مرحبااااااااااااااا ...بدي اغلبك بايميل حلو ومميز وشكرا الك


تفضل يا باش مهندس .. :Smile: 
*al79n_engineer@yahoo.com*


الباسورد وصلك على الخاص يا صديقي ...  :Smile:

----------


## N_tarawneh

> شكرا على الفكره الرائعه وانا بدي ايميل مميز واحلى من كل الايميلات ممكن ؟؟


ولا يهمك يا دلع وهي أحلى إميل ... :Smile: 
*al79n_dala3@yahoo.com*


الباسورد وصلك على الخاص يا دلع ... :Smile:

----------


## N_tarawneh

> انا كمان ممكن ايميل وتبعت الباس رساله


تؤمري يا ام ساره وسيرين / تفضلي وهي أحلى إميل ... :Smile: 

*al79n_queenmother@yahoo.com*

الباسورد وصلك على الخاص ... :Smile:

----------


## N_tarawneh

> يعطيك العافيه ..يعني ما قصرت مع الجميع وما هقيت تقصر معي ..ايميل كأنه الك وشكرا


ولا يهمك يا ابن الجنوب وهي أحلى إميل يا صديقي ... :Smile: 
*al79n_sonofthesouth@yahoo.com*

الباسورد وصلك على الخاص ... :Smile:

----------


## MR.X

[align=justify]


مساء الخير ..

في البداية بدي اشكر الاخ العزيز نادر...

انا وانت واحد وما في فرق ...

ما قصرت وبارك الله فيك ...

ومبروك للاعضاء الي وصلهم الايميل الجديد ...

واي عضو بدو ايميل احنا موجودين .. انا او الاخ نادر ...


 :Icon15: 
 :Icon15: 
 :Icon15: 
 :Icon15: 
 :Icon15: [/align][/align]

----------


## N_tarawneh

> [align=justify]
> 
> 
> مساء الخير ..
> 
> في البداية بدي اشكر الاخ العزيز نادر...
> 
> انا وانت واحد وما في فرق ...
> 
> ...


المعذرة منك يا إكس مان إجاوزنا صلاحياتك وحبينا نشرب دمك تحملنا يا طيب ... :Smile:

----------


## MR.X

> المعذرة منك يا إكس مان إجاوزنا صلاحياتك وحبينا نشرب دمك تحملنا يا طيب ...




الله يسامحك يا نادر ...

انا وانت واحد ولو ....

 :Icon15: 
 :Icon15:

----------


## L A R A

[movet=down][motr]ممكن  ايميل مميز[/motr]  :Smile: [/movet]

----------


## N_tarawneh

> [movet=down][motr]ممكن  ايميل مميز[/motr] [/movet]


كيف يعني مميز وشو هيه الموأصفات ...؟؟؟

 وبصراحة أكبر سعر الإميل صار 100 دينار ... :Smile:

----------


## العالي عالي

> [movet=down][motr]ممكن  ايميل مميز[/motr] [/movet]


ولا يهمك لار احلى ايميل 

al79n_lara@yahoo.com

والباسورد راح ابعتو برسالة خاصة

الف مبروك الايميل

----------


## دلع

> ولا يهمك يا دلع وهي أحلى إميل ...
> *al79n_dala3@yahoo.com*
> 
> 
> الباسورد وصلك على الخاص يا دلع ...


شكرا الك نادر وصل الباس ورد ..والايميل بجنن  :Smile:

----------


## أم ساره و سيرين

> تؤمري يا ام ساره وسيرين / تفضلي وهي أحلى إميل ...
> 
> *al79n_queenmother@yahoo.com*
> 
> الباسورد وصلك على الخاص ...



شكرا على الايميل شكرا الك انا اليوم من الصبح مبسوطه وكملت فرحتي ..جد شكرا ..

عم بسمع من المنتدى اغنيه كيف الهمه ..بتنسني كل همومي 
شكرا نادر على الايميل

----------


## N_tarawneh

> شكرا على الايميل شكرا الك انا اليوم من الصبح مبسوطه وكملت فرحتي ..جد شكرا ..
> 
> عم بسمع من المنتدى اغنيه كيف الهمه ..بتنسني كل همومي 
> شكرا نادر على الايميل


ولو يا أم ساره وسيرين / احنا بالخدمة أختي الفاضلة ... :Smile: 

ان شاء الله بتزول كل همومك يا رب ...

----------


## MR.X

*


مشكور اخ نادر ...

مش مقصر ...

من يومك كبير  يا مان ...

 *

----------


## المهندس

> تفضل يا باش مهندس ..
> *al79n_engineer@yahoo.com*
> 
> 
> الباسورد وصلك على الخاص يا صديقي ...


شكرا نادر على الايميل

----------


## ayman

يأ أخوان ليش مغلبين حالكم انا بقدر اعمل كل واحد بأميل بالشكل الأتي 


ayman@al79n.com


وكل الأسماء متاحة  ما راح تلاقو اشي محجوز  اذا حابين جمعو اكبر عدد من الناس حتى نشوف شو بيصير

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

بدي واحد  :Icon31:   :Cry2:   :Eh S(2):   :SnipeR (94):

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

*بدي واحد ... بس واحد مش طماع*

----------


## MR.X

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ammar Qasaimeh
					

بدي واحد ... بس واحد مش طماع 



ok man i will sent it to you .*

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> *
> 
> 
> ok man i will sent it to you .*


*thank u man*

----------


## MR.X

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ammar Qasaimeh
					

thank u man


look man i have 

al79n_vip @yahoo.com


sho r2iak?*

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> *
> 
> look man i have 
> 
> al79n_vip @yahoo.com
> 
> 
> sho r2iak?*


no man.. i thought u have like this qas@al79n.com ,,,, so that no thnx :Db465236ff:

----------


## MR.X

[B]
ok man as you like .

you are welcom any time[/B

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> [B]
> ok man as you like .
> 
> you are welcom any time[/B


thats from ur nice,, thank you again man

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

وانا :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

انا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):

----------


## جسر الحياة

*شكر خاص الى كل من المشرف نادر الطراونه والى المشرف إكس مان على هذا المجهود الرائع
واذا سمحتولي ممكن ايميل خاص فيي أنا ويكون سبشل اذا ممكن 
وشكرا مره أخرى*
 :Bl (14):   :SnipeR (62):   :Bl (14):   :SnipeR (62):

----------


## N_tarawneh

> *شكر خاص الى كل من المشرف نادر الطراونه والى المشرف إكس مان على هذا المجهود الرائع
> واذا سمحتولي ممكن ايميل خاص فيي أنا ويكون سبشل اذا ممكن 
> وشكرا مره أخرى*


ولا يهمك يا عقرب ...

إن شاء الله هاليومين ، إكس مان وأيمن رح يباشروا بعمل الإيميلات ...

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> انا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


*يا جماعه ومها؟؟* :SnipeR (19):

----------


## ayman

يا أخوان الأيملات جاهزات بس بدهم تفعيل  وبدها وقت يعني 48 ساعة ونظر للعد المحدود للأيملات  راح تكون في شروط  راح انحددها بعد ما ندرس الوضع

----------


## جسر الحياة

أوكي يا أيمن وشكرا إلك على مجهودك إنت ونادر وإكس مان مجهودكم مشكور

----------


## saleem1969

مشكوريييين يا شباب :Bl (14):

----------


## saleem1969

مشكور ياباشا :SnipeR (30):

----------


## saleem1969

مشكور يا باشا الى الامام :SnipeR (62):

----------


## saleem1969

مشكورين يا شباب

----------


## hossamhh2006

مشكووووووووووووووور

----------


## ابو اوس

فكرة حلوة

----------

